# Free Hickory and White Oak!!!



## jbellard (Mar 15, 2018)

Visitng my Father in Law in northwest Arkansas and he offered to give me some free wood for smoking.  We drove about 2 hours north and ended up at some beautiful land.
Cut wood for about an hour, loaded it in the truck and drive back home. We made a firewood rack and stacked it up for it to season a bit.  It had been cut about 6 months before.  He will bring it down to Bossier City the next time he comes down.
The white oak is on the left and the hickory is on the right.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 15, 2018)

jbellard said:


> Visitng my Father in Law in northwest Arkansas and he offered to give me some free wood for smoking.  We drove about 2 hours north and ended up at some beautiful land.
> Cut wood for about an hour, loaded it in the truck and drive back home. We made a firewood rack and stacked it up for it to season a bit.  It had been cut about 6 months before.  He will bring it down to Bossier City the next time he comes down.
> The white oak is on the left and he hickory is on the right.
> Thanks for looking!
> ...


both  woods are my favorites, nice grab


----------



## slapaho_injun (Mar 15, 2018)

A sign that he likes his son-in-law.......you must be doing something right, or he just doesn't want his daughter moving back home?


----------

